# I have knocked 3 times



## JBrunk (Feb 13, 2020)

Hello from Colorado. My name is Joel Brunk , PM of Centennial 84 ('15 and '19). I was asked to be the Chaplin this year, and am happy to do so! Thanks for having me.


----------



## Chaz (Feb 13, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Keith C (Feb 13, 2020)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello Bro Joe - welcome !


----------



## JBrunk (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------

